# what brand do you use for Paste Finishing Wax?



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

I've use Minwax. Have been for a while.
Like to hear any other choices, and results.

I do mean Wax as a finishing app. over, say Danish Oil/Top Coat, over anything, but not as a stand alone finish.


----------



## RiverWood (Nov 4, 2010)

Johnson Paste Wax has been around forever. I can't imagine why any wood shop would be without it. Not just for finishing but for all tool surfaces


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Butcher's or Johnson - whichever is handy.


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

For most woods I use Minwax Finishing Wax but for dark woods (especially walnut) I use Liberon Black Bison Paste Wax. The Black Bison Past Wax (it is indeed black) does a little better on dark woods as it does not leave any white residue plus it smells wonderful.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I use Johnsons for cast iron, Minwax for large projects (furniture) and Renaissance for the smaller stuff (boxes). Maybe it's just me, but I get fisheye when I use johnson's on wood.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

+1 Johnson's Paste Wax


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Johnsons or Minwax usually. From brand to brand the
stuff inside is very similar. I buy cans here and there at 
garage sales and never run out.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Does anyone make wax besides Johnson's ;-)


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

Staples for turning. Minwax for normal projects. Johnson's for cast iron.

Rich


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Johnson's. Though I did buy some Minwax when I couldn't find the Johnson's. I don't really see any difference in the quality.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I use Butcher's Wax on all of my shop equipment , only because it was an old can and wasn't clean enough to use as a finish on wood. I bought a tub of BriWax , but haven't used it much…seems to be a very hard wax , probably from its Carnuba content. What I have used the most on projects is *Goddard's Cabinet Makers Wax* (not the polish)...excellent stuff , but hard to find in The States anymore.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm another big fan of Goddard's Cabinet Makers Wax. It's the ease of use and the easy polish that makes it for me. Many other waxes are a real bear to polish out and remove wax streaks but not this one. As perfect as you can get.
I use Watco liquid Satin wax for large areas or for renewals and when I'm just feeling lazy.
gene


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

Where can Goddard's be bought??


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

What about Black Bison "clear" - subtle amber tint
the "nuetral" is clear, but I thought the clear/with amber, would provide a nice glow on Maple and Cherry


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I bought a couple of gallon containers of Briwax Original some years ago at a Woodworking show, it has been excellent.

Their site is here


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Lundmark amber carnauba. Love that smell.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Johnson's after buffing, leaves a slightly harder coat. Goddard's buffs easier. BriWax is available in tinted for restoration work.

For tool handles and such, I use a bee's wax that my neighbor makes. He adds about 1-2% carnuba to his blend. Goes on easy buffs nice, and has a great "feel" on chisel and gouge handles.

Not so good on shovel handles-harder the clean the crud off after a day of shovel work.


----------

